# Περί ορέξεως... (the 10 most beautiful words in English)



## Marinos (Feb 15, 2011)

Lexicographer Wilfred Funk declared these the 10 most beautiful words in English:

chimes
dawn
golden
hush
lullaby
luminous
melody
mist
murmuring
tranquil
Playwright Edward Sheldon declared these the ugliest:

funeral parlor
galluses
housewife
intelligentsia
Charles V said, “We should speak Spanish with the gods, Italian with our lover, French with our friend, German with soldiers, English with geese, Hungarian with horses, and Bohemian with the devil.”

(πηγή)


----------



## crystal (Feb 15, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρον! Αν και φαντάζομαι δεν είναι τυχαίο που οι "όμορφες" λέξεις του λεξικογράφου έχουν όμορφες έννοιες...


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 16, 2011)

Ωραίο! 

Να βάλουμε κι εμείς τις δικές μας 10;


----------

